# Affair sex vs. practical sex



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

The following is from an article about finding your match.

Read more: Six signs that mean you've met your perfect match | Daily Mail Online

The average woman will kiss 15 men, have two-long term relationships and have her heart broken twice before she finds the one. 

Most people don't end up settling down with the person they have the most wicked sex with.

Why? Sometimes it's because women don't do the really out-there stuff with a man they think is future husband material (fears of being judged).

Other times it's because what we look for in a long-term partner (reliability, commitment, stability), isn't what we look for in someone we're having a hot fling with (spontaneity, someone who's forbidden and 'bad' for us).

This doesn't mean you won't have great sex with the right person, just a different kind of sex.

If you're thinking you're settling because the sex isn't as good as it was with that wild ex, you're being unrealistic.

Sex with anyone calms down over time: it doesn't mean you're settling if you're not doing it seven times a week or having earth-shattering orgasms every time.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

This thread could get more mileage in the SIM forum. Just saying.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Unless the premise is that affairs are all about the sex. Which I don't think is always true.

Affairs happen for different reasons. For some it's probably about the sex. In my case, my ex cheated because she liked the attention, the adoration. She wanted to be Scarlett O'hara holding court with all the men fighting for her attention. It's not always about the sex.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I think this would have been better titled "Dating sex vs. marital sex", as that's what the article is about, really. And I think the article does hit on some likely truths. I also know that it is possible to have *both *stability and wicked great sex.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

I realize that riding the Goliath hyper-coaster is probably more exciting than watching the sun rise in Smoky Mountains on a crisp fall morning but guess which one I'd want to spend most time doing and gives the most quality to my life.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

wow... glad I never read that.

why cant all of the above be a choice.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

We see it a lot here that an ap gets more variety than the spouse. Its because the ap pushes boundaries and has nothing to lose. They give the impression of put out or get out. Its putting both AP's back into competition with other people for the attention of the ap.

The killer is the BS ends up assuming they weren't as good as the ap and that's wrong. That's comparing apples to oranges. It doesn't mean the BS has kept up with his/her homework however, either. People can get lazy, inattentive or boring.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

TheOMThatWivesWant said:


> ...but for how long?


15 years so far!


----------

